# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  تجربیات کنکوری های ۱۴۰۱، اگه برگردم عقب یا ای کاش ......

## loading

سلام

کنکور ۱۴۰۱ با تمام حواشی برگزار شد و برای تمامی دوستان آرزوی موفقیت دارم 

حالا که کنکور تمام شده، به نظرم خیلی خوب میشه اگر کنکوری های ۱۴۰۱ چه اونایی که امسال انتخاب رشته می کنند و راهی دانشگاه می شوند و چه اونهایی که پشت کنکور می مانند، در این تاپیک از تجربیاتشون(چه مثبت و چه منفی) بگن تا کنکوری های ۱۴۰۲ از این تجربیات استفاده کنند

این تجربیات می‌تونه در زمینه انتخاب منابع، ساعت مطالعه، عادات مطالعاتی، برنامه ریزی ، آزمون های آزمایشی ، اعتماد به موسسات مختلف، حواشی کنکور و... باشه

----------


## Kamran7

هیچی رو حذف نمیکردم(رشتم ریاضیه) چون امسال کسایی که یه بخش هایی از فیزیک رو حذف کرده بودن خیلی ضرر کردن نمونش هم یکی از تستای مدار که از تمرین های آخر فصل بود

----------


## Ati_zareii

-اگر برگردم عقب ،  قبل از اینکه جو گیر بشم و از همون تیر ماه روزی دوازده ساعت برنامه بچینم یکی دو هفته وقت میذاشتم تا خودمو بشناسم ، اینکه هدفم چیه ، برای چی درس میخونم ، اشتباهات سال دهم یازدهمم رو بررسی میکردم و براشون راه حل پیدا میکردم تا دوباره تو سال کنکورم تکرارشون نکنم. بچه ها از من به شما نصیحت خودشناسی مهمترین و اولین کاریه که برای رسیدن به موفقیت بهش نیاز دارید . 

-اگر بر گردم عقب ، حتما حتما حتما اهسته و پیوسته رفتن رو دستور کار قرار میدم . بجای اینکه از همون اول با ده یا دوازده ساعت برنامه شروع کنم و اخر سر نتونم کامل انجامش بدم و کلی حس بد بیخودی رو سرم آوار بشه ، بجای اینکه جای هدفم رو به جملات انگیزشی بدم و ساعت چهار صبح از خواب بیدار بشم و با اینکار کل روز خواب الود باشم و گند بزنم به کیفیت مطالعه ام ، اروم اروم پیش میرفتم تا پیوستگیمو حفظ کنم. جوگیر شدن و بیش از حد آرمانی فکر کردن باعث شد تنها خستگی از ساعت مطالعه های بالا برام بمونه وحتی بازدهیم علی رغم ساعت مطالعه بالا کمتر از یه برنامه ی پنج  ساعته بود . تازه همین برنامه ی فضایی رو هم تا حدود یک ماه میتونستم با بدبختی پیش برم و بعد از حدود چهل روز نهایتا ، نزدیک یک ماه خسته و بی انگیزه میشدم و داستان در رابطه با خیلی از رقبای کنکوری شده داستان لاکپشت و خرگوش . آهسته و پیوسته برین ، کم کم ساعت مطالعه رو زیاد کنید ، کم کم سطحتو ببرین بالا تر . آهسته و پیوسته

-اگر برگردم عقب،واقعا تلاش میکنم تا با کمال گراییم مقابله کنم . این قیه باعث شد خیلی از وقت و انرژیم رو صرف این کنم که کدوم دبیر بهتره ، کدوم مشاور خوبه و از اینجور مزخرفات . اینقدر سر خودمو با کلاس شلوغ کرده بودم که کلا یادم رفته بود اونیکی باید رو این مطالب کار کنه منم ، دبیر هرچقدرم عالی باشه و بی نقص تدریس کنه و صد تا تست و نمونه سوال حل کنه برات ، تا خودت دست به قلم نشی و آزمون و خطا نکنی هیچچچچچچ پیشرفتی نخواهی داشت و آ ب از آب تکون نمیخوره . این مورد رو خیلی از بچه ها درگیرشن . از یه طرف کلاسای مدرسه و کاراش ، از یه طرف کلاسای مختلف. واقعا برای من و کسایی که میشناسم شرایطی مثل من داشتن اصلا زمان کافی نمیموند تا تست حل کنیم ، خودمون بخونیم و به چالش بکشیم دانسته هامونو که ببینیم اصلا درس اون دبیرو یاد گرفتیم یا نه . بچه ها هرچقدر بیشتر دست به قلم بشید ، هرچقدر بیشتر تست بزنید ، کنکور بهتری هم خواهید داد. تا جایی که میتونید سعی کنید درسایی که واقعا واقعا واقعا ضعف دارین و هیچ رقمه از روی درسنامه اینا متوجه نمیشید کلاس شرکت کنید. مشاوره مدرسه ما حرف خوبی زد که کل کلاس اون موقع همگی مخالف بودیم. ایشون گفت دبیر هرچقدرم عالی باشه تدریسش نهایتا سی یا چهل درصد یادگیری شما رو هندل میکنه و بار اصلی قضیه رو دوش خودتونه . اون موقع اصلا همچین چیزی تو کتمون نمیرفت و الان داریم با تمام وجود این جمله رو درک میکنیم. بچه ها کمال گرایی ، بی نقص گرایی سمه سممممم. به خاک سیاه مینشونه آدمو، کلی وقت و انرژی وهزینه بابت ارضای این عادت بشدت غلط هدر میره . شل کنید و از امکاناتی که دارید نهایت استفاده رو ببرین و دنبال بی نقص ترین و بهترین نباشید زیاد ( این حس شاید خوب باشه ولی اگر بیش از اندازه بشه واویلاس ). اگر واقعا مقابله با این حس سخته براتون از مشاور تحصیلی کمک بگیرید . البته بچه ها منظور من این نیس که کلا به کیفیت هیچ چیزی اهمیت ندید. کمال گرایی زمانی به هیولا تبدیل میشه و شما رو مبلعه که دائما دنبال بهترین ها باشید و بخاطرش همون چیزی رو هم که دارید از دست بدید.*یه جمله ای هست که میگه انسان کمال گرا نگاش به آسمونه ولی جز هوا گیرش نمیاد*. مواظب باشید غرق نشید .

- اگربرگردم عقب ،حتما یه نصف روز به تفریح اختصاص میدم . بنظرم درس خوندن فقط این نیس که کتابو واکنی یا بری سر یه کلاسی. تفریح تو سال کنکور بنظرم جزئی از پروسه ی درس خوندنه . اهمیتش بیشتر نباشه کمتر نیس . من تایم زیادی رو تو خونه و تو اتاقم میگذروندم . نداشتن تفریح و استراحت و ارتباط با دوستایی که واقعا حالم کنارشون خوب میشد همیشه باعث فرسوده شدنم شد. خیلی از روزا واقعا هیچی تو مغزم نمیرفت اینقدر که کلافه و خسته بودم وبه گوشی و اپ های مختلف پناه بردم و این شد آغاز یه بدبختی بزرگ و وابستگی شدید من به گوشی . خودمو گول میزدم که یه ربع بیشتر با گوشی کار نمیکنم ولی این یه ربع میشد نیم ساعت، نیم ساعت میشد یه ساعت و نیم و همینطوری ساعت های زیادی رو تلف کردم . بچه ها درسته استفاده از گوشی هم یه جورایی تفریح حسلب میشه ولی وافعا یه ریسک خیلیییی خیلییییی بزرگه و اصلا توصیه نمیکنم که تایم استراحتتونو اینطوری بگذرونید .* بازی با دم شیره استفاده از گوشی تو سال کنکور.* اگر تجربه کنترل گوشی رو دارید که احتمالش که امید بیشتری هست بتونید مهارش کنید تو سال کنکور ولی اگر این تجربه رو ندارید بشدت ازش دوری کنید یا حداقل تایم استفاده شو بندازید برای قبل خواب ، زمانی که برنامه تونو تموم کردید .اگرچه بازم احتمال داره که از تایم خوابتون بزنید که اینم گند میزه به همه چی . در کل بنظرم این یه سالو بیخیالش بشید.
*دوستای گلم اینایی که گفتم تجربه های شخصی خودم بود و همچنین مهمترینشون . خیلی چیزای دیگه هم هست که شاید کوچیک و بی اهمیت بنظر برسه ولی ممکنه آینده شما رو به بازی بگیره . همونطور که اول گفتم خودشناسی مهمترین قدمه برای شروع هر کاری . خودتونو  کاوش گنید  و با یاد داشت کردن و ارائه ی راه حل برای اشتباهات گذشته ازشون پل بسازید برای موفقیت . هدفتونم گم نکنید . یه کاری کنید جلو چشم باشه
امیدوارم که امثال بهترین خودتون باشید و وقتی که تموم شد حس خوبی نسبت به خودتون و زندگیتون داشته باشید* :Y (467):

----------


## Blueberry_

قدر زمانتون رو بدونید واقعا این یکسال خیلیییییی زود گذشت هیچ وقت شل نگیرید یکهو به خودتون میاین میبینید عه یه ماه گذشت! یه پیشنهاد یه روزشمار بخرید یا اصلا خودتون گذر روز ها رو ثبت کنید هر روز تا روز ها از دستتون در نرن

----------


## CHARON IV

مکان مطالعه خیلی مهمه سعی کنید جایی درس بخونید که کسی نباشه و صدایی هم نیاد به راحتی کیفیت مطالعه دو برابر میشه!
عادت های غلط رو سعی کنید از همین الان کمش کنید
برنامه ۲۴ ساعته ننویس! ۱۰ ساعت بخونی کافیه
اون کسی که میگه ۱۷ ساعت میخونه دروغ میگه(یعنی اون غذا نمیخوره؟دستشویی نمیره؟حموم نمیره؟استراحت نمیکنه؟ و...)
اگه ریاضیت ضعیفه به خاطر اینه که پایت ضعیفه اول پایت رو قوی کن چند روز هم بیشتر طول نمیکشه
اگه مدارس حضوری بشه کارتون سخت میشه
سعی کن تا عید تموم کنی و بعدش آزمون بزنی
اگه زبانت ضعیفه کتابای مهروماه رو بگیر
برای خرید منابع وقتت رو هدر نده(من فقط دو ماه تحقیق کردم!)
یه زمان هایی هست که ذهنت قفل میکنه اون زمان بخواب یا فیلم و سریال ببین یا...
کمال گرا نباش! اگه یه وقت برنامت به هم ریخت  قرار نیستش که کل روز رو نخونی! بردار یه درس دیگه بخون
اگر پزشکی و دندانپزشکی قبول نشدی خودت رو نابود نکن برو رشته ای که دوست داری و اپلای کن(اگه رزومه خوبی در دانشگاه داشته باشی فول فاند میگیری و با خرج حدودا ۳۰۰ میلیون میتونی بری خارج حتی از دانشگاه آزاد)
سعی کن ۵ صبح بیدار شی که مطمئنا اون روز رو میترکونی
سعی کنید برنامتون رو زمانی نچینید و درس به درس بچینید مثلا بخشی از یک فصل رو بزارید تو برنامه تون .حتما خودتونم توی ایام امتحانات این رو تجربه کردید
دیگه بقیشو خودتون از من بهتر میدونید
در کل به نظر من مهمترین چیز  مکان مطالعه است

----------


## میناخانوم

کنکور غول نیست مثل آدم از کم شروع کن برو به بالا قبول میشی

----------


## dr.eliot

اگه برگردم عقب سربازی رو همون سال اول که قبول نشدم میرفتم هی عقب نمینداختم و این دور باطل رو تکرار نمیکردم.کسی که خوب خونده باشه سال اول قبول میشه نهایتش سال دوم بیشتر از اینم خودتون رو گول نزنین نمیخونین کاری که من کردم وهرسال خودمو گول زدم میخونم میخونم ولی اونجوری که باید وشاید تلاش نمیکردم شعارم زیاد دادم ولی نهایتش دانشجوی انصرافی شدم وسربازم البته هنوز امید دارم و به هدفم میرسم ولی خب خیلی ناراحتم و سربازی هم یه جای خیلی بد افتادم و خیلی سخت میگذره فقط میخوام زودتر تموم شه و به هدفم برسم

----------


## zmeh

سلام وقت بخیر.
من امسال اشتباهاتی کردم که فکر میکردم درسته و فقط روز کنکور یعنی امروز فهمیدم اشتباهاتم چی بوده و چه کار های احمقانه ای انجام دادم.
1-ازمون ندادن و همه چی رو متکی به یادگیری و تست های افلاین زدن. یعنی چی؟ یعنی میشستم میگفتم قلمچی سخته و بخاطر اینکه روحیه‌م خراب نشه میشینم تو خونه و خودم از خودم ازمون میگیرم ولی اشتباه میکردم...
2-کلاس های متعدد ثبت نام کردن...
وقتی کلاس ها زیاد باشه مثل مدرسه میشه و خودمم مدرسه داشتم و انقدر تایمم پر بود دیگه نمیدونستم باید چیکار کنم!!!
وقت مرور و... اصلا نداشتم که همین منجر شد مشاور از خود موسسه ای که ثبت نام کردم بگیرم.
اقای همت یار موسسه تاملند اگر شما یک جلسه ببینی میگی به به چقدر حرفای قشنگ و خوشگل میزنه ولی وقتی ثبت نام کنی میبینی چقدر کار احمقانه ای کردی. برنامشون تایپی نبود و مشاور زنگ میزد و فقط دوساعت درسایی که باید بخونی رو از خودت میپرسید و روی برگه آچهار مینوشت! اگر تونستم پستش میکنم.
3-توی مرداب حاشیه فرورفتن.
توی هرسال از کنکور حاشیه های کم و بیش هست که ادم ناخوداگاه درگیر میشه اما الان که میبینم اقا هراتفاقی بیوفته مگه برای یک نفره؟ کلی ادم هستن که مثل تو دارن رقابت میکنن و باید با شرایط کنار بیان. و فهمیدم که این که نباید توی دوران کنکور غر بزنم از شرایط. باید قوی پای همه چی وایستی که اگر واینستی کارت ساختس!
4-دوستان منابع/دبیر/مدرسه/ازمون همه اینا تا یجایی میتونن شمارو کمک کنن ولی هیچکس نمیتونه شمارو از پیله ابریشم دربیاره و براتون بهترینارو رقم بزنه جز خودتون.
امیدوارم بهترین ها برای همه رقم بخوره و همه به ارزوهاشون برسن3>

----------


## Ati_zareii

> -اگر برگردم عقب ،  قبل از اینکه جو گیر بشم و از همون تیر ماه روزی دوازده ساعت برنامه بچینم یکی دو هفته وقت میذاشتم تا خودمو بشناسم ، اینکه هدفم چیه ، برای چی درس میخونم ، اشتباهات سال دهم یازدهمم رو بررسی میکردم و براشون راه حل پیدا میکردم تا دوباره تو سال کنکورم تکرارشون نکنم. بچه ها از من به شما نصیحت خودشناسی مهمترین و اولین کاریه که برای رسیدن به موفقیت بهش نیاز دارید . 
> 
> -اگر بر گردم عقب ، حتما حتما حتما اهسته و پیوسته رفتن رو دستور کار قرار میدم . بجای اینکه از همون اول با ده یا دوازده ساعت برنامه شروع کنم و اخر سر نتونم کامل انجامش بدم و کلی حس بد بیخودی رو سرم آوار بشه ، بجای اینکه جای هدفم رو به جملات انگیزشی بدم و ساعت چهار صبح از خواب بیدار بشم و با اینکار کل روز خواب الود باشم و گند بزنم به کیفیت مطالعه ام ، اروم اروم پیش میرفتم تا پیوستگیمو حفظ کنم. جوگیر شدن و بیش از حد آرمانی فکر کردن باعث شد تنها خستگی از ساعت مطالعه های بالا برام بمونه وحتی بازدهیم علی رغم ساعت مطالعه بالا کمتر از یه برنامه ی پنج  ساعته بود . تازه همین برنامه ی فضایی رو هم تا حدود یک ماه میتونستم با بدبختی پیش برم و بعد از حدود چهل روز نهایتا ، نزدیک یک ماه خسته و بی انگیزه میشدم و داستان در رابطه با خیلی از رقبای کنکوری شده داستان لاکپشت و خرگوش . آهسته و پیوسته برین ، کم کم ساعت مطالعه رو زیاد کنید ، کم کم سطحتو ببرین بالا تر . آهسته و پیوسته
> 
> -اگر برگردم عقب،واقعا تلاش میکنم تا با کمال گراییم مقابله کنم . این قیه باعث شد خیلی از وقت و انرژیم رو صرف این کنم که کدوم دبیر بهتره ، کدوم مشاور خوبه و از اینجور مزخرفات . اینقدر سر خودمو با کلاس شلوغ کرده بودم که کلا یادم رفته بود اونیکی باید رو این مطالب کار کنه منم ، دبیر هرچقدرم عالی باشه و بی نقص تدریس کنه و صد تا تست و نمونه سوال حل کنه برات ، تا خودت دست به قلم نشی و آزمون و خطا نکنی هیچچچچچچ پیشرفتی نخواهی داشت و آ ب از آب تکون نمیخوره . این مورد رو خیلی از بچه ها درگیرشن . از یه طرف کلاسای مدرسه و کاراش ، از یه طرف کلاسای مختلف. واقعا برای من و کسایی که میشناسم شرایطی مثل من داشتن اصلا زمان کافی نمیموند تا تست حل کنیم ، خودمون بخونیم و به چالش بکشیم دانسته هامونو که ببینیم اصلا درس اون دبیرو یاد گرفتیم یا نه . بچه ها هرچقدر بیشتر دست به قلم بشید ، هرچقدر بیشتر تست بزنید ، کنکور بهتری هم خواهید داد. تا جایی که میتونید سعی کنید درسایی که واقعا واقعا واقعا ضعف دارین و هیچ رقمه از روی درسنامه اینا متوجه نمیشید کلاس شرکت کنید. مشاوره مدرسه ما حرف خوبی زد که کل کلاس اون موقع همگی مخالف بودیم. ایشون گفت دبیر هرچقدرم عالی باشه تدریسش نهایتا سی یا چهل درصد یادگیری شما رو هندل میکنه و بار اصلی قضیه رو دوش خودتونه . اون موقع اصلا همچین چیزی تو کتمون نمیرفت و الان داریم با تمام وجود این جمله رو درک میکنیم. بچه ها کمال گرایی ، بی نقص گرایی سمه سممممم. به خاک سیاه مینشونه آدمو، کلی وقت و انرژی وهزینه بابت ارضای این عادت بشدت غلط هدر میره . شل کنید و از امکاناتی که دارید نهایت استفاده رو ببرین و دنبال بی نقص ترین و بهترین نباشید زیاد ( این حس شاید خوب باشه ولی اگر بیش از اندازه بشه واویلاس ). اگر واقعا مقابله با این حس سخته براتون از مشاور تحصیلی کمک بگیرید . البته بچه ها منظور من این نیس که کلا به کیفیت هیچ چیزی اهمیت ندید. کمال گرایی زمانی به هیولا تبدیل میشه و شما رو مبلعه که دائما دنبال بهترین ها باشید و بخاطرش همون چیزی رو هم که دارید از دست بدید.*یه جمله ای هست که میگه انسان کمال گرا نگاش به آسمونه ولی جز هوا گیرش نمیاد*. مواظب باشید غرق نشید .
> 
> - اگربرگردم عقب ،حتما یه نصف روز به تفریح اختصاص میدم . بنظرم درس خوندن فقط این نیس که کتابو واکنی یا بری سر یه کلاسی. تفریح تو سال کنکور بنظرم جزئی از پروسه ی درس خوندنه . اهمیتش بیشتر نباشه کمتر نیس . من تایم زیادی رو تو خونه و تو اتاقم میگذروندم . نداشتن تفریح و استراحت و ارتباط با دوستایی که واقعا حالم کنارشون خوب میشد همیشه باعث فرسوده شدنم شد. خیلی از روزا واقعا هیچی تو مغزم نمیرفت اینقدر که کلافه و خسته بودم وبه گوشی و اپ های مختلف پناه بردم و این شد آغاز یه بدبختی بزرگ و وابستگی شدید من به گوشی . خودمو گول میزدم که یه ربع بیشتر با گوشی کار نمیکنم ولی این یه ربع میشد نیم ساعت، نیم ساعت میشد یه ساعت و نیم و همینطوری ساعت های زیادی رو تلف کردم . بچه ها درسته استفاده از گوشی هم یه جورایی تفریح حسلب میشه ولی وافعا یه ریسک خیلیییی خیلییییی بزرگه و اصلا توصیه نمیکنم که تایم استراحتتونو اینطوری بگذرونید .* بازی با دم شیره استفاده از گوشی تو سال کنکور.* اگر تجربه کنترل گوشی رو دارید که احتمالش که امید بیشتری هست بتونید مهارش کنید تو سال کنکور ولی اگر این تجربه رو ندارید بشدت ازش دوری کنید یا حداقل تایم استفاده شو بندازید برای قبل خواب ، زمانی که برنامه تونو تموم کردید .اگرچه بازم احتمال داره که از تایم خوابتون بزنید که اینم گند میزه به همه چی . در کل بنظرم این یه سالو بیخیالش بشید.
> *دوستای گلم اینایی که گفتم تجربه های شخصی خودم بود و همچنین مهمترینشون . خیلی چیزای دیگه هم هست که شاید کوچیک و بی اهمیت بنظر برسه ولی ممکنه آینده شما رو به بازی بگیره . همونطور که اول گفتم خودشناسی مهمترین قدمه برای شروع هر کاری . خودتونو  کاوش گنید  و با یاد داشت کردن و ارائه ی راه حل برای اشتباهات گذشته ازشون پل بسازید برای موفقیت . هدفتونم گم نکنید . یه کاری کنید جلو چشم باشه
> امیدوارم که امثال بهترین خودتون باشید و وقتی که تموم شد حس خوبی نسبت به خودتون و زندگیتون داشته باشید*


  امسال رو اشتباه نوشتم  :Yahoo (4): )

----------


## Javad1376

> اگه برگردم عقب سربازی رو همون سال اول که قبول نشدم میرفتم هی عقب نمینداختم و این دور باطل رو تکرار نمیکردم.کسی که خوب خونده باشه سال اول قبول میشه نهایتش سال دوم بیشتر از اینم خودتون رو گول نزنین نمیخونین کاری که من کردم وهرسال خودمو گول زدم میخونم میخونم ولی اونجوری که باید وشاید تلاش نمیکردم شعارم زیاد دادم ولی نهایتش دانشجوی انصرافی شدم وسربازم البته هنوز امید دارم و به هدفم میرسم ولی خب خیلی ناراحتم و سربازی هم یه جای خیلی بد افتادم و خیلی سخت میگذره فقط میخوام زودتر تموم شه و به هدفم برسم


ببخشید چه تاریخی انصراف دادین؟

----------


## farzaddd

برمیگشتم عقب هرگز کنکور نمیدادم

----------


## Kamran7

> -اگر برگردم عقب ،  قبل از اینکه جو گیر بشم و از همون تیر ماه روزی دوازده ساعت برنامه بچینم یکی دو هفته وقت میذاشتم تا خودمو بشناسم ، اینکه هدفم چیه ، برای چی درس میخونم ، اشتباهات سال دهم یازدهمم رو بررسی میکردم و براشون راه حل پیدا میکردم تا دوباره تو سال کنکورم تکرارشون نکنم. بچه ها از من به شما نصیحت خودشناسی مهمترین و اولین کاریه که برای رسیدن به موفقیت بهش نیاز دارید . 
> 
> -اگر بر گردم عقب ، حتما حتما حتما اهسته و پیوسته رفتن رو دستور کار قرار میدم . بجای اینکه از همون اول با ده یا دوازده ساعت برنامه شروع کنم و اخر سر نتونم کامل انجامش بدم و کلی حس بد بیخودی رو سرم آوار بشه ، بجای اینکه جای هدفم رو به جملات انگیزشی بدم و ساعت چهار صبح از خواب بیدار بشم و با اینکار کل روز خواب الود باشم و گند بزنم به کیفیت مطالعه ام ، اروم اروم پیش میرفتم تا پیوستگیمو حفظ کنم. جوگیر شدن و بیش از حد آرمانی فکر کردن باعث شد تنها خستگی از ساعت مطالعه های بالا برام بمونه وحتی بازدهیم علی رغم ساعت مطالعه بالا کمتر از یه برنامه ی پنج  ساعته بود . تازه همین برنامه ی فضایی رو هم تا حدود یک ماه میتونستم با بدبختی پیش برم و بعد از حدود چهل روز نهایتا ، نزدیک یک ماه خسته و بی انگیزه میشدم و داستان در رابطه با خیلی از رقبای کنکوری شده داستان لاکپشت و خرگوش . آهسته و پیوسته برین ، کم کم ساعت مطالعه رو زیاد کنید ، کم کم سطحتو ببرین بالا تر . آهسته و پیوسته
> 
> -اگر برگردم عقب،واقعا تلاش میکنم تا با کمال گراییم مقابله کنم . این قیه باعث شد خیلی از وقت و انرژیم رو صرف این کنم که کدوم دبیر بهتره ، کدوم مشاور خوبه و از اینجور مزخرفات . اینقدر سر خودمو با کلاس شلوغ کرده بودم که کلا یادم رفته بود اونیکی باید رو این مطالب کار کنه منم ، دبیر هرچقدرم عالی باشه و بی نقص تدریس کنه و صد تا تست و نمونه سوال حل کنه برات ، تا خودت دست به قلم نشی و آزمون و خطا نکنی هیچچچچچچ پیشرفتی نخواهی داشت و آ ب از آب تکون نمیخوره . این مورد رو خیلی از بچه ها درگیرشن . از یه طرف کلاسای مدرسه و کاراش ، از یه طرف کلاسای مختلف. واقعا برای من و کسایی که میشناسم شرایطی مثل من داشتن اصلا زمان کافی نمیموند تا تست حل کنیم ، خودمون بخونیم و به چالش بکشیم دانسته هامونو که ببینیم اصلا درس اون دبیرو یاد گرفتیم یا نه . بچه ها هرچقدر بیشتر دست به قلم بشید ، هرچقدر بیشتر تست بزنید ، کنکور بهتری هم خواهید داد. تا جایی که میتونید سعی کنید درسایی که واقعا واقعا واقعا ضعف دارین و هیچ رقمه از روی درسنامه اینا متوجه نمیشید کلاس شرکت کنید. مشاوره مدرسه ما حرف خوبی زد که کل کلاس اون موقع همگی مخالف بودیم. ایشون گفت دبیر هرچقدرم عالی باشه تدریسش نهایتا سی یا چهل درصد یادگیری شما رو هندل میکنه و بار اصلی قضیه رو دوش خودتونه . اون موقع اصلا همچین چیزی تو کتمون نمیرفت و الان داریم با تمام وجود این جمله رو درک میکنیم. بچه ها کمال گرایی ، بی نقص گرایی سمه سممممم. به خاک سیاه مینشونه آدمو، کلی وقت و انرژی وهزینه بابت ارضای این عادت بشدت غلط هدر میره . شل کنید و از امکاناتی که دارید نهایت استفاده رو ببرین و دنبال بی نقص ترین و بهترین نباشید زیاد ( این حس شاید خوب باشه ولی اگر بیش از اندازه بشه واویلاس ). اگر واقعا مقابله با این حس سخته براتون از مشاور تحصیلی کمک بگیرید . البته بچه ها منظور من این نیس که کلا به کیفیت هیچ چیزی اهمیت ندید. کمال گرایی زمانی به هیولا تبدیل میشه و شما رو مبلعه که دائما دنبال بهترین ها باشید و بخاطرش همون چیزی رو هم که دارید از دست بدید.*یه جمله ای هست که میگه انسان کمال گرا نگاش به آسمونه ولی جز هوا گیرش نمیاد*. مواظب باشید غرق نشید .
> 
> - اگربرگردم عقب ،حتما یه نصف روز به تفریح اختصاص میدم . بنظرم درس خوندن فقط این نیس که کتابو واکنی یا بری سر یه کلاسی. تفریح تو سال کنکور بنظرم جزئی از پروسه ی درس خوندنه . اهمیتش بیشتر نباشه کمتر نیس . من تایم زیادی رو تو خونه و تو اتاقم میگذروندم . نداشتن تفریح و استراحت و ارتباط با دوستایی که واقعا حالم کنارشون خوب میشد همیشه باعث فرسوده شدنم شد. خیلی از روزا واقعا هیچی تو مغزم نمیرفت اینقدر که کلافه و خسته بودم وبه گوشی و اپ های مختلف پناه بردم و این شد آغاز یه بدبختی بزرگ و وابستگی شدید من به گوشی . خودمو گول میزدم که یه ربع بیشتر با گوشی کار نمیکنم ولی این یه ربع میشد نیم ساعت، نیم ساعت میشد یه ساعت و نیم و همینطوری ساعت های زیادی رو تلف کردم . بچه ها درسته استفاده از گوشی هم یه جورایی تفریح حسلب میشه ولی وافعا یه ریسک خیلیییی خیلییییی بزرگه و اصلا توصیه نمیکنم که تایم استراحتتونو اینطوری بگذرونید .* بازی با دم شیره استفاده از گوشی تو سال کنکور.* اگر تجربه کنترل گوشی رو دارید که احتمالش که امید بیشتری هست بتونید مهارش کنید تو سال کنکور ولی اگر این تجربه رو ندارید بشدت ازش دوری کنید یا حداقل تایم استفاده شو بندازید برای قبل خواب ، زمانی که برنامه تونو تموم کردید .اگرچه بازم احتمال داره که از تایم خوابتون بزنید که اینم گند میزه به همه چی . در کل بنظرم این یه سالو بیخیالش بشید.
> *دوستای گلم اینایی که گفتم تجربه های شخصی خودم بود و همچنین مهمترینشون . خیلی چیزای دیگه هم هست که شاید کوچیک و بی اهمیت بنظر برسه ولی ممکنه آینده شما رو به بازی بگیره . همونطور که اول گفتم خودشناسی مهمترین قدمه برای شروع هر کاری . خودتونو  کاوش گنید  و با یاد داشت کردن و ارائه ی راه حل برای اشتباهات گذشته ازشون پل بسازید برای موفقیت . هدفتونم گم نکنید . یه کاری کنید جلو چشم باشه
> امیدوارم که امثال بهترین خودتون باشید و وقتی که تموم شد حس خوبی نسبت به خودتون و زندگیتون داشته باشید*


با اون قسمت دست به قلم شدن شدیدا موافقم

----------


## Hadi.Z

- توصیه نامه -
خواستم همینجا بفرستم که دیدم حجمش خیلی زیاده.

----------

